# BCF - Sounders on sale 50% off - recomendation?



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey,

I dropped into BCF on the way to play basketball tonight.

I saw they had a range of Navman and Raymarine sounders and GPS units at %50 off.

I'm off to get one tomorrow!
The Guy said they were no longer stocking the brands. Yippee for me.

I think this one...
http://www.navman.com/Navman/Templates/productinformation____28748.aspx
What do you think?

Ash

Edit: Forgot to mention the sales guy said these deals should be in all BCF stores.


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Looks good Ash - patience can result in good deals - this week, with no intention (or need) of making a purchase, I dropped in to BCF and walked away with a Diawa Ondine 1500 spinning reel for $39 (rr $140).
Sports Amart has advertised Okuma Epix reels (I was thinking Mackeral with a retrieve of 6.3 to 1) for $85 with a free spool of fireline. I went in on day 1 of the sale and there was none left at my local. Probably a good thing for my marriage - shocking impulse buyer, and your post was no help at all, Poly!!


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

What's BCF?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Tim,

There are a large format store specializing in Boating, Camping & Fishing.

Doesn't look like they are in Vic 

http://www.bcf.com.au/store-locations/index.aspx

Sorry Adrian - I only went there to look at some spinnerbaits - To replace the ones lost last weekend.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Poly


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi-Yo said:


> Thanks Ash
> 
> Picked up the 4350 colour for 199.50
> 
> http://www.navman.com/Navman/Templates/ ... 28752.aspx


Thats a top price for that model! looking forward to heaing how it goes!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Ma wallet is a trembling already and I ain't never bin to ma local BCF.

BCF opened up some months back in Rockhampton and are close but I have not gone as any of my free time has gone into either house work or out on the water. Who wants to go to a new tackle-and-stuff shop when ya yak is on the car and calling out to go down the river or beach.

But that price for the ff is awesome. Good work polylureosis.

Can anyone give a reason why not a Navman 4350?


----------



## Fishpod (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey Adrian, which is your local amart? I just saw those epix reels at that price today and am keen to grab one - please tell me there's some left at virginia or lawnton?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

occy said:


> I have heard some talk about reliability problems (returned units) with fish finders, but that doesn't worry me. They are a well respected company and their products are first class, and the warranty should cover any problems I reckon.


Paul many blokes up here are now getting Navman, and one had minor problem which was resolved easily via Whitworths who had supplied the colour sounder.

My mate was given a technical number to ring at Navman and after talking to the techie he returned it to Whitworths [with some sort of warranty code number] and had another unit within about 10 days, which is fairly fast for transport both ways GC-Sydney


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

occy said:


> If I find one in a store interstate I would like to think someone might help me out with a pickup and postage. If that is OK.


Would be happy to help.

Am currently putting the finishing touches to the 4380 install (and waiting for the sikaflex to cure - Hopefully no bubbles)

Will report , fingers crossed with success, on install and performance later this week.

Ash


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Rang Amy today and they still have some left, so I will get in there tomorrow. Thanks Occy.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

will they fit a prowler elite?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to let you know that The Cannon Hill store still has a few in stock.

Can't vouch for any other stores - Would be worth calling a few if you were in the market.

Also had small color Raymarine DS400x and the larger 500/600 models also at 50% off.

Ash


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Offer ends on the 10th - Amy is sick today - so get in now and put in order or you'll miss out - I spoke to manager Fiona at mail order branch

Wopfish fishwopfinder!!!!


----------

